# dumb eldar



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

so why don't the eldar all go to some part of the galaxy where the imperium can't get them and start to colonize worlds, rebuild their race, etc. ?


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Both Craftworld Eldar and Dark Eldar already live beyond the reach of the Imperium.

And as long as Slaanesh exists there is no way that the they can rebuilt their civilization. In fact many Craftworld Seers have foreseen their extinction.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The Eldar are kinda like High Elves in Fantasy in that they don't really have the numbers to be able to cope with invasions and they grow all their buildings and everything so building even a small colony of 50,000 would probably take longer than they could go without being attacked.

Also though it seems like the craft works and the colony ships are more to their liking.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

The eldar came to this galaxy to escape the nids, but ended up bringing them with. So, it could be that the nids have taken out everywhere else in the universe and there is nowhere left to run. The imperium here, chaos here, nids everywhere else. 

Scary thought isn't it? the whole eldar race, as powerful as it was (before the fall), had to up and leave their old home because of the nids. And now they're beginning to arrive here.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

> The eldar came to this galaxy to escape the nids


Eldar are a native race.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

what I'm trying to get at is that eldar were HUGE. their empire was hundreds times bigger then the imperium. They owned everywhere! But, the tyranids came from somewhere else even outside of eldar space, and started killing. The few remaining eldar had to run, so came to this little pocket of their empire hoping to be safe. (then the fall happened a while later) but, they bought the tyranids with them, who have only just began to arrive.

The evidence for my theory, the tyranid hive fleet "kraken"'s attack on lyanden (Think I spelt that right) There was no reason for kraken to attack, this was the first time kraken had showed up, and what did they do first? instead of heading for the nearest big juicy, human filled star system, they went for this seemingly insignificant eldar ship. Why? Because Kraken had fought the eldar before, in another part of the universe, but had never seen a human being before, so attacked lyanden, their preffered enemy, if you will. If you were a big gribbly space alien, and you were in a strange place, looking for someone to eat, would you go for the strange, unknown creature that you knew nothing about? or the tiny little eldar ship, which you had spent killing for the last few millenia.

Pretty overwhelming isn't it?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The 'nids had nothing to do with events of the galaxy for a very long time; the war in heaven (Necrontyr turning into Necrons) and fall of the Eldar were the two things that decimated their numbers. (Outside of known space, all over the galaxy, is supposedly just orks barring where the nids came in from because all the orks their are dead.)

when in doubt, shoot!, where did the idea of Eldar being beaten back by the nids come from by the way? (It sounds interesting, but doesn't entirely seem plausable.)


Biggest problem with Eldar trying to repopulate is that their reproductive cycle takes a long time; unlike humans whose reproductive cycle is very short by comparison. (I think in the book Xenos, it gives an estimated time; but I'd bank on years to say the least compared to weeks for humans.)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Huffy said:


> so why don't the eldar all go to some part of the galaxy where the imperium can't get them and start to colonize worlds, rebuild their race, etc. ?


what do you think everything would be like when they got back after leaving it in the hands of the dumbest race in the known universe's all on there own?

its like leaving your house in the hands of your teenage kids


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not sure where the idea that the eldar came here to escape the nids came from, but I'm sure as sure can be I've heard it about three or four times in books (novels and/or 
codices)

but yeah, the eldar reproductive cycle is tediously long.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It was a large splinter fleet of Kraken that annihilated Iyanden, their seers realised that the splinter fleet would make contact with the Craftworld. But because the craftworld itself wasn't fast enough to evade the hive fleet's 'ships' they were forced to stand and fight.

The Tyranids didn't search out the Eldar they came across them as accidently as anything, and you seem to have a gross misunderstanding in regards to the enormity of space, the splinter fleet didnt attack any human worlds because it didn't come across any.

The Eldar Empire was vast it's true but it wasn't any bigger than the Imperium, in fact the Imperium isn't half as large as you'd think not all the worlds in it's 'borders' are even Imperial, the stated limits of the Imperial Borders are all fine and good but it doesn't highlight the fact that vast tracts of the Imperium still haven't known the presence of the forces of Him on Earth.

[god know's where you came up with this weird theory of the eldar being from outside this galaxy but it's a load of crap]


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, I'm just stating a theory, and what evidence I can gather for it. No need to be so harsh.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry if I was overly unpleasant, but your evidence was a little weak and the way you worded it made it seem as if it was the ONLY logical conclusion.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Well they have, many eldar to hide on off world planets.
the forces you see are the fighting arm and fromt he craftworlds.

they fight where needed to shape events to keep themselves and other elves safe. I forget what they call the eldar on worlds who are not part of the fighting.


It's like saying the ig should stop fighting and go live on a world some where and have babies.....humanity is doing that, the ig are just the ones fighting to protect the others.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

ok, that's my terrible grammar  I just feel that it explains a lot. 

Moving on, I feel the eldar are just to arrogant to quiet down for a while, re populate, and generally wait out the storm. They just love meddling with others affairs too much!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> They just love meddling with others affairs too much!


No they don't, they only affect the affairs which will have some affect on the Eldar in some way, shape, or form; whether it be immediatly or over a long period of time. It doesn't matter if they do something that helps them in a day, or in a century.

Its what the Eldar have to do in order to survive with what little they have left; not much love in that.


Blindly stating theories with no way to back them up is generally going to garner responses that may appear to be harsher than they truly are.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

darkreever said:


> No they don't, they only affect the affairs which will have some affect on the Eldar in some way, shape, or form; whether it be immediatly or over a long period of time. It doesn't matter if they do something that helps them in a day, or in a century.
> 
> Its what the Eldar have to do in order to survive with what little they have left; not much love in that.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly. If you are going to try and 'help' someone understand the Eldar, you really should know something about the Eldar before you go off spouting off random shit. All that does is make you look like an asshat, and gives out false information to new players that don't know that it is false.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

god, I'm sorry, I made a mistake by not putting "I think" at the begginning of my sentence. Jesus, It's a bloody simple mistake. I did state evidence for my opinion, and you're the one telling me I'm sprouting random shit. I'm sorry if you don't agree with it, fair enough.

and that was meant to be a joke, on how eldar manipulate things, to lighten the mood. But, oh well. Fair enough. But if You're too in depth with this hobby to care what it's really about. Fun, maybe you should look over some things.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Again I'll post something about posts thats helpful now and then: they may come off as harsher than they truly are. Its hard to know what is sarcasm, implied humour, or blunt honesty when your 'voice' is lacking in tone. (One of those things thats a dead giveaway as to the meaning of your words.)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

If you read the fluff in the various codexes from 2nd to 5th, Eldar would love to sit quietly and repopulate, but they can't. They keep bieng forced in to conflict with other races, either because the other races are warlike and attack, or to prevent catastrophe at the request of a seer. For example, in the 2nd Ed fluff the Eldar wiped out an Imperial planet that was close to waking up a sleeping enemy (seemed a lot like they were talking about Crons to me).

As far as repopulating, the fluff says that young Eldar often feel the pull of life away from the craftworlds, as pirates, rangers and explorers. It goes on to say that few ever come back, which is the 'tragedy of the Eldar’; the very attitude that caused the Fall is still thwarting their efforts to prosper.

So they aren't dumb, they are doomed.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

exactly. Failure to communicate and whatnot. Now, finaly moving on, 

what if the eldar had spent more time hiding and re-populating then trying to still fight chaos. and how bad could an alliance between the imperium and eldar be? I mean, inquisitors have been allowed in the black library, as they have a common goal (defeating chaos) and were left alone long enough to re-populate?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> I mean, inquisitors have been allowed in the black library, as they have a common goal (defeating chaos) and were left alone long enough to re-populate?


I think that was one inquisitor (technically two), and I'm pretty sure that they took him soon after all that.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

the point is that they have, and the eldar must have some sort of trust for the mon' keigh. I think an alliance would be a good thing


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

An alliance might be, but it simply isn't possible because of the xenophobia of the Imperium. (Something that dates back to the great crusade, when the Emperor had just about every alien encountered destroyed.)


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

hmm, I think it coould happen. Tau have fought alongside space marines before. (not sure where, they were fighting necrons) but when the battle was going badly, marneus calgar virus bombed the planet, after letting the tau evacuate. I think the imperium can have a nice side when it wants.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds interesting - do you have a Quote/Book?

But I sincerely doubt that there is an alliance - the Avenging Sons, I think it was, were attacked, and lost a Captain, and Half a Company.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Alas even if the Imperium could get over it's xenophopia the Eldar would still have to get over theirs, especially Biel Tan. Also the instance when Space Marines allied with the Tau is on page 128 of the current Rulebook in the timelines section. . .


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

ah, thank you. I've been looking for it and knew it was there somewhere


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

darkreever said:


> I think that was one inquisitor (technically two), and I'm pretty sure that they took him soon after all that.


To my knowlege, there is only one inquisitor. He actually is in good standing with the eldar and i think there hidding him because Ariham (the 1000 sons cheif libarian) is looking for him to get access to the BL



when in doubt said:


> the point is that they have, and the eldar must have some sort of trust for the mon' keigh. I think an alliance would be a good thing


They have had several aliances, although these have been filled with distrust, more of the end justify the means though. the biggest one was during the (Eye of Terror campain)


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry, my mistake, there has been two Inquisitors. Inquisitor Czevak and Inquisitor Jaq Draco


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

The Eldar seem to realize that their time will end and they want to make sure the things they used to have control over when they rules the galaxy stay under control when they depart this life. The Eldar would rather help the Imperium and raise them up than have the universe over-run by nids, orcs, or tau... commies... Hmm... Just thought about the Tau, what exactly is the Eldars relationship with these guys? I would think technologically they are the most alike? Anyway back to the point. Most Eldar who recognize their inevitable doom know their work is not done and there are many things that need to be done before they leave. But they still haven't given up completely and in the chance that their race can still survive and recover, they protect their maiden worlds while their craftworlds and communities have taken a major defensive and only strike forces are really sent to do their bidding in war.

This is what I've gathered so far and I am in no way saying this is fact, just my opinion and how i've looked at them since I started playing durring 4th.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> hmm, I think it coould happen. Tau have fought alongside space marines before. (not sure where, they were fighting necrons) but when the battle was going badly, marneus calgar virus bombed the planet, after letting the tau evacuate. I think the imperium can have a nice side when it wants.



That doesn't seem like it would do any good. I don't see a Virus Bomb harming a Necron, as they are machines. Now an Exterminatus would get rid of the Necrons. :biggrin:


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, as much as I like the good old Cyclonic torpedoes that light the planets own atmosphere on fire, the best way to get rid of a necron infestation (including the buried tombs) is the Imperial two-stage torpedoes. First stage is a good old melta charge that burrows to the center of the planet. The second stage is modified cyclonic charge that destabilized the planet from the center out, generally rendering the planet into a pretty new asteroid belt (can you say Alderaan?)

P.S. Virus Bombing is in fact a form of exterminatus, as is the cyclonic, and good old two stage torpedoes, along with general bombardment which basically turns the entire planets surface into a series of craters.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The Eldar are in a state of panic the way I interprate it.
As far as the eldar and humans relationship, it would be analugus to brothers. Both races were created along with the orks to defeat the nechrons (If I remember corectly) and only the eldar seem to remember that. 

The only reason the eldar created an empire in the first place was to be better prepared for the chrons re-awakening. The eldar at this point know they will go extinct and are just trying to compleate the task given by their creators. Stop the nechrons. If they can make the imperium able to do that in their sted they will, but they dont like humans (Annoying little brother) so they are thinking thats not a good idea and trying to do it on their own. 

My wording was bad for the ideas in my head, but thats what I think.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Humans weren't created. They're the original real deal.
They rose to power all by their itty bitty selves.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

The Eldar always came off to me and appealed to me as a player as being unhesitant, proud, and somewhat arrogant and don't like to back down. So they, like many around the world, will not give up thier own homelands' that easily. So the majority stay and fight for what is rightfully thier's.....


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

I dont think they know there race is doomed they have plenty of maiden worlds and exodites. some of the craftworlds maybe ie lyandon but others are flourishing. I agree with with what was said a couple of posts back i think the craft worlds are like the militant arm of the eldar.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't see any long standing alliance between the Imperium and the Eldar. They might join forces to fight a common foe like Chaos or the Necrons but they ultimately want the same thing, domination of the galaxy and neither side is willing to share. 
Each side believes that the galaxy is theirs by right, they are both incredibly xenophobic and both sides are too stubborn to know when to back down.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

the eldar can be forgiven in my opinion for the way they conduct themselves. firstly they have to deal with the link with slaanesh, lose of a once great empire and then the inferior races that run around and cause wanton destruction where ever they go. they try their best to better things in a near hellish galaxy but with thinning numbers its a battle like the charge of the light brigade. 
but they dont help themselves with their attitude towards mankind who are probably the best ally they could have against chaos but then the imperium is lacking in so many ways too. the eldar did try and sort of help and warn the imperium about chaos and try and end that threat but then thats them being selfish and trying to end two enemies in one go and totally failing epically, so maybe they are not as great as they thought. 
then they have all that knowledge on chaos and still seem to fail at times when daemons arise and all that sort of stuff.
so on balance, what with the power of foresight its hard to understand why they fail alot and their society has completely crumbled yet when the imperium had a major chaos plot happen against it (HH) they sort of came out stronger than they were before. not bad for some stupid monkeigh. so yeah the eldar are dumb!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The eldar did warn the imperium of what was coming. They saw that humanity was walking the same path that they had, only they (humans) had <NFI about what was coming.
The Emperor chose to ignore it. The Heresy is a result of hubris - old corpse-boy didn't believe that any of his kids could succumb, so blinded by pride was he. Also, the imperium's blind xenophobia doesn't help matters. 

It's not the eldar who are dumb. It's the ignorant mon-keigh races, blindly playing with matches in a universe full of explosives. The whole "Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it" (although history itself doesn't repeat - it just sounds a lot like the previous events).


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

along the lines of alliances, and the whole "finish their task before they bite it" theory, something tells me the Eldar would prefer the Tau as their successors as they are willing to selflessly hurl themselves at something in order to promote the Greater Good, and the task the Old Ones tet the Eldar to could be considered Greater Good prety easilly. also, the Eldar would only have to convince the Ethereals really, to get the Tau to become their successors. The problems with that are 1) Tau are to small to overthrow the Imperium, which will likely be necessary to complete the task; and 2) the lack of psykers may be an issue.

As for an alliance with the Imperium, centuries of bad blood, mistrust and Xenophobia prevents an alliance of any real substance from being possible.


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

i agree with Dessel_Ordo, tau would be the best, but they have yet to grow strong enough to put a dent in the Imperium. what i THINK the Eldar should do is give the tau some of their tech (not all of it unless it became absolutely necessary, better to have some advantage over other races) that would give the tau an advantage over the Imperium (prisms or Craft worlds...)

also, the tau are at an advantage BECAUSE they dont have a connection to the warp, they dont have to worry as much about being possessed by daemons (although having no defense against psyker attacks is a big downer), and can leave a system that does have a warp storm around it (i would think, since they dont rely on warp travel)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Remember though, that just about all Eldar technology is dependent on some form of psychic ability or another. With the Tau's lack of connection to the warp, theres little the Eldar could or would give them that they would not be able to create on their own. (Considering the rate at which Tau are growing technologically.)


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

The Tau would need to capture a Necron ship to solve their FTL problem. They have a perfectly workable, non-Warp based, system.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

why should the go some other part of the galaxy. make like the DE and harliquins and live in the web way. the only "race" of eldar that are actually increaseing in numbers are the harliquins. i read that in one of the codexs. and i have a question do the tau even know of the chaos gods? if they dont i can see another heresy coming. you can replace the eldar at all. who else can see in advance where chaos might attack? and the eldar are way to high and mighty to even give any technology to the tau. it doesnt matter if they are good lil 2 shoes. in my opinion if the eldar die off then chaos would win and defeat the imperium!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

BUT if all the Eldar die then it would cause a new God to be born; Ynnead God of the Dead. When every Eldar's life has faded away he will be at full power and be able to destroy Slaanesh forever. And that would put a serious dent in the Chaos forces, especially if it destroys all of her followers as well. . .


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually Harlequin's aren't increasing in numbers (well I'm sure here and there they get a couple more members than they had before) they just recruit from all 3 other major sects of Eldar, but the Exodites are probably the biggest ray of hope for the Eldar as a continuing species.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

GundamMerc said:


> what i THINK the Eldar should do is give the tau some of their tech


Actually in DOW DC after You Defeat the Eldar as Tau it says that the Tau interagated the Eldar for Technology, so either there eager for technology to expand or they just want shiny'er gunz, i dont really know, bt the eldar think of the tau as a 'young a nieave' race and they would probally think there not ready for technology of the 'eldar level' cus the Tau are pretty blinded and stupid at times, thanks to there morronic Ethereals ¬.¬


----------



## krusty (Jun 16, 2008)

It was fulgrim that the eldar warned about horus. He was meant to pass on the message but the eldar attacked them over the laer sword
The exodites are like the earlier eldar when they were first being attacked by the ctan so the wouldnt be much help only the likes of iyadens army full of wraithlords and wraithguard would screw them over. Think they should still be able to make blackstone fortresses though as they dont seem to be unable to figure out how to make stuff
Ok Vaul made them but he also wade the wraiths and they are still able to make/grow them


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

ah well, give it a couple thousand years and they will have all died with bolter/shoota/chainsword/choppa assisted suicide


----------

